# Kontakt 6 crash during batch resave



## Manuel Stumpf (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello all,
I experience crashes when doing a batch resave with Kontakt 6.
I tried with different libraries.
Does anyone see this too or have a solution for it?

One more dumb question I never dared to ask.
After batch resaving the library, it can be moved to other disk locations without doing a batch resave again.
So:
Why do the library developers not perform a batch resave before they deploy the product?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 13, 2019)

This can happen if one of the NKIs in the library folder is a newer version from the version of Kontakt you're using to perform the batch resave, however it should throw an error first.



Manuel Stumpf said:


> Why do the library developers not perform a batch resave before they deploy the product?



They do. But there are other factors at play here (depends if a library was done on a Mac vs PC, then user loads it on the opposite OS, for example).


----------



## emasters (Jul 13, 2019)

I've had this also occur with a couple of products. Most recently, the 1.0.1 update to The Orchestra Complete crashes Kontakt 6 during batch resave. The the 1.0.0 version of The Orchestra Complete batch reserves fine with Kontakt 6. I messaged with both Best Service and Sonuscore. They indicated it's a known defect that NI must fix. Best Service provided an older version of Kontakt 6 which works fine. Hopefully a Kontakt 6 update will address this soon.


----------



## Stevo B (Jul 13, 2019)

emasters said:


> I've had this also occur with a couple of products. Most recently, the 1.0.1 update to The Orchestra Complete crashes Kontakt 6 during batch resave. The the 1.0.0 version of The Orchestra Complete batch reserves fine with Kontakt 6. I messaged with both Best Service and Sonuscore. They indicated it's a known defect that NI must fix. Best Service provided an older version of Kontakt 6 which works fine. Hopefully a Kontakt 6 update will address this soon.


I've had the same a few times but have found that if I don't acknowledge the crash report the batch resave will continue to completion in the background and then I can restart Kontakt.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jul 13, 2019)

Stevo B said:


> I've had the same a few times but have found that if I don't acknowledge the crash report the batch resave will continue to completion in the background and then I can restart Kontakt.


Mine did not continue. My solution now has been to start the batch resave over and over again, because most of the time it went a bit further until it finally finished.


----------



## Stevo B (Jul 13, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Mine did not continue. My solution now has been to start the batch resave over and over again, because most of the time it went a bit further until it finally finished.


Not ideal is it? Very frustrating with a big library. Hope it gets fixed.


----------



## marinmarais (Jun 8, 2022)

I had the same problem. I solved it by unclicking the "read only" box of the folder where I had all the files and trying again.


----------

